# Need a place to stay: new to Dubai



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I work in Media City and am currently staying in Umm Al Sheif with my boss!! (UGH)

Am looking for some relatively affordable accommodation (budget 2k a month) from the next month..

My wife will join me sometime next month as well and hope to be settled in..

ideal location would be something close to a metro station or with easy access to one... i will afford to buy a car in Jan / Feb

Any recommendations??

Let me know
Partha


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been numerous threads about places to live so I suggest you read through those, but you really won't get anything much for AED 2k per month. You'll need to look at places like Discovery Gardens on that budget.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There have been numerous threads about places to live so I suggest you read through those, but you really won't get anything much for AED 2k per month. You'll need to look at places like Discovery Gardens on that budget.


thanks - will look through - and find something relevant


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah your really looking at a houseshare for that and if you have family coming then that will not be an option.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

i actually found something a little over the budget in the IMPZ area - going to see that this weekend - i will update with the info i get... i am also going to check out Dubai Silicon Oasis and see what that place is like!


----------

